# End of Summer Splits???



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

WRLCPA said:


> So my thought is to pull these frames with foundation and do two walk away splits right back into the same jester nuc boxes they came in at the end of July, early August. Thoughts about this?


Each location is different. But it is too late in the year for walk away splits. In all reality, it is getting too late for splits in general here. 

Typically, our bees stop drawing new comb about now. Sometimes if we have a good fall flow they will pull new comb. 

Consider talking with some local beeks who like to split. A lot of beeks make summer splits, most really don't. Wish we could have made more summer splits here.

Shane


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

We can get away with it here up to the 1st of October if we have a fall flow. We usually don't see a freeze until close to Thanksgiving and a killing frost about 14 Nov.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

doing my last splits this week but I use mated queens.


----------



## WRLCPA (May 12, 2014)

I guess my real concern is around first year hives and knowing if they are strong enough. Both have completely full bottom deeps, 1 has a partially (1/2) full second deep, while the other has a medium super over 8 frames full on the second deep.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

you probably should anticipate feeding them this fall to get them up to weight.


----------

